# Μικρό τεστ υποτιτλισμού



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2011)

Έχω να μεταφράσω τους παρακάτω πέντε υποτίτλους:

1
I texted Bridget, who e-mailed
Constance, who tweeted Bethany...

2
who IM'ed Jenn, who Facebooked Kara...

3
who has an ex-friend
who she caught with her boyfriend...

4
who she then dumped,
so now Kara's her friend again...

5
who knows of a New York apartment
available in a luxury townhouse.

Συνολική διάρκεια και για τους πέντε υποτίτλους 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Σύμφωνα με μια μέση ταχύτητα ανάγνωσης, 15 χαρακτήρες ανά δευτερόλεπτο, μπορούμε σ' αυτόν τον χρόνο να διαβάσουμε 150 χαρακτήρες. Δεν επιτρέπεται να αναδιατάξουμε τη δομή των υποτίτλων, αφού η ξένη εταιρεία έχει αποφασίσει να τους φτιάξει έτσι, και δεν επιτρέπει στον μεταφραστή να επέμβει. 

Θυμίζει τραγούδι του Κηλαηδόνη, σωστά; Προτείνω να δοκιμάσετε την τύχη σας, λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2011)

Υπάρχει κάτι το αντιφατικό εδώ. Αν οι υπότιτλοι των 5 οθονών κρατάνε 10 δεύτερα συνολικά, τότε για κάθε οθόνη έχουμε 2 δευτερόλεπτα. Δεν προλαβαίνουν να δούνε το αγγλικό (οι βαρήκοοι). Πρέπει να δώσουμε 150 χαρακτήρες το πολύ εκεί που το αγγλικό έχει 280. Τι είναι προτιμότερο;

Να βάλουμε 150 χαρακτήρες που ούτε περίληψη δεν θα δίνουν;
Να βάλουμε 280 χαρακτήρες που θα δίνουν περίληψη αλλά θα δουν μόνο οι ειδικευμένοι στο γρήγορο διάβασμα;
Να μεταφράσουμε κανονικά, σε 350 χαρακτήρες, με το ελληνικό ΦΠΑ, που δεν θα προλάβει να διαβάσει κανείς;
Μας λες να κάνουμε το πρώτο;

Έστειλα μήνυμα στη Μπρίτζετ,
αυτή στην Κόνστανς, αυτή στη Μπέθανι

που ειδοποίησε την Τζεν κι αυτή την Κάρα,

που έχει μια φίλη (σκέτο φίδι)

που ξέρει για ένα διαμέρισμα

σε ακριβό σπίτι της Ν. Υόρκης.​
Και πάλι πολλά είναι...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2011)

Περιγράφεις με μεγάλη ακρίβεια το πρόβλημα. Η ηθοποιός που τα λέει αυτά μιλάει με μεγάλη ταχύτητα, γι' αυτό έχουμε τόσο μεγάλο αριθμό χαρακτήρων σε κάθε υπότιτλο. Οι βαρήκοοι μάλλον πρέπει να έχουν εξασκηθεί να διαβάζουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα, π.χ. 17, 18 ή 20 χαρακτήρες το δευτερόλεπτο.

Στη μετάφραση τώρα: Αν γράψουμε πολλά, δεν θα διαβάζονται. Αν γράψουμε λίγα, χάνεται όλο το νόημα, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως δεν χωράει σε υπότιτλο η ελληνική μετάφραση εννοιών όπως "texted, e-mailed, tweeted, IM'ed, Facebooked", που είναι η ουσία του αστείου εδώ. Φαντάσου το ελληνικό:

Έστειλα sms στην Μπρίτζετ, που έστειλε email στη Κόνστανς, 
που έστειλε tweet στην Μπέθανι...

που έστειλε προσωπικό μήνυμα στην Τζεν, 
που έγραψε στην Κάρα στο Facebook. 

Πάντως, να γράψουμε περισσότερους χαρακτήρες απ' ό,τι μπορεί να διαβάσει ο Έλληνας θεατής δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Μπερδεύεται και μάλλον εκνευρίζεται, παρά εκτιμά την προσπάθειά μας. Νομίζω ότι αυτές είναι οι μόνες περιπτώσεις που κάποιος μπορεί να πει, "καλύτερα η μεταγλώττιση". 

Το πρόβλημα είναι άλυτο, νομίζω. Όποιος ξέρει πολύ καλά αγγλικά πιάνει το αστείο, κι όποιος δεν ξέρει διαβάζει κάτι άσχετο, όπως ότι ίδια η ομιλούσα πληροφόρησε όλες τις φίλες της, και δεν υπήρξε διαδοχική πληροφόρηση.


----------



## surfmadpig (Jan 23, 2011)

Εγώ προσπάθησα και βγήκα με 261, αντιστρέφοντας τη σειρά (που πλέον ίσως είναι και λάθος, από την άλλη διατηρείται κάπως η ταχύτητα και το νόημα των άπειρων μηνυμάτων):

1. Έμαθα από sms της Μπρίτζετ 
που πήρε email της Κόνστανς, 

2. που πήρε tweet της Μπέθανι
που πήρε μήνυμα της Τζεν, 

3. που της έγραψε η Κάρα στο facebook, 
πως μια φίλη της που είχαν πλακωθεί για

4. γκόμενο, αλλά τα βρήκανε, 
ξέρει ένα διαμέρισμα στη Ν. Υόρκη 

βέβαια είχα πλήρη ποιητική άδεια στην στίξη... :|
απλά είπα να δοκιμάσω το κομμάτι μου :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2011)

Αυτή δεν είναι μικρή άσκηση, διατριβή ολόκληρη θέλει! Το παίδεψα λιγάκι, αλλά τζίφος. Κάτω από 200 χαρακτήρες με το ζόρι κατεβαίνω (με τα κενά και τα αποσιωπητικά στο τέλος κάθε υπότιτλου, βέβαια). Δεν ξέρω και ποιες απ' όλες τις πληροφορίες πρέπει να κρατήσω και ποιες μπορώ να πετάξω ανενδοίαστα. Αν είχα (αρκετό) χρόνο και διάθεση να ματαιοπονήσω, μπορεί κάτι να κουτσοκατάφερνα, οπωσδήποτε όμως σφάζοντας τους τρόπους επικοινωνίας, το ζουμί της πρότασης δηλαδή. 
Οπότε το 'ριξα στον κούκο (την τελευταία σημασία, κάτω κάτω.

Να προσπαθώ αρχίνισα
να κόβω και να ράβω,
μα τέτοια λογοδιάρροια
πώς να τηνε προλάβω;

Γι' αυτό και αποφάσισα
τα ονόματα να κόψω,
μήπως και αφαιρετικά
το νόημα αποδώσω:

Το ‘πα στην Μπρίτζετ κι έφτασε
από τη μια στην άλλη
σ’ όλες τις φίλες και γνωστές,
με κάθε τρόπο πάλι.

Με τα πολλά απάντησαν
πως ξέρουν για να μείνω
μια σπιταρόνα τσίλικη
εις τη Νιουγιόρκη· κλείνω. (Φωνάζει ο άντρας μ’…) 


Παιδιόθεν δεκαπεντασυλλαβιστής ων, ου δύναμαι περαιτέρω πετσοκόβειν. Θέμηηηηη!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2011)

Έγραψα στη Μπρίτζετ, αυτή στην Κόνστανς…

…αυτή στη Τζεν κι αυτή στην Κάρα…

…που τα ξανάφτιαξε με τον πρώην…

…αφού τον σούταρε η γκόμενα…

…και ξέρει ένα κλασάτο διαμέρισμα
στη Νέα Υόρκη.

154 μαζί με τα αποσιωπητικά.
Χάσαμε το γεγονός ότι η γκόμενα του φίλου ήταν φίλη της Κάρα, αλλά χέστηκε η φοράδα στο αλώνι, με το συμπάθιο. 
Δοκίμασα επίσης το εξής:

Έγραψα στη Μπρίτζετ, αυτή στην Κόνστανς…

…αυτή στη Τζεν κι αυτή στην Κάρα…

…που μια φίλη της έφαγε το γκόμενο…

…αλλά τον σούταρε και τα ξαναβρήκανε…

…και ξέρει ένα κλασάτο διαμέρισμα
στη Νέα Υόρκη.

Αλλά αφενός έχει πιο πολλούς χαρακτήρες, αφετέρου δεν είναι σαφές *ποιος *ξέρει το διαμέρισμα - η Κάρα, η πρώην φίλη, ο πρώην γκόμενος?

Νομίζω καλύτερα η πρώτη εκδοχή. 

Α ναι παίζει και το "λουξ διαμέρισμα", κάπως παρωχημένη έκφραση αλλά με μόνο 4 γράμματα. :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 23, 2011)

Ανταποκρινόμενος στην έκκληση του Δαεμάνου, είπα να κάνω μια λίγο πιο τεχνοκρατική παραλλαγή:

Το 'πα στη μια κι αυτή μετά το πρόφτασε στην άλλη.
Μέιλ, κινητά και φέισμπουκ επάθαν παραζάλη.
Κι η δέκατη όγδοη φιληνάς μου το 'σκασε το νέο:
διαμέρισμα εις τη Νιου Γιορκ τσίλικο και ωραίο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2011)

@ΑόρατηΜελάνη:
E, χμμ... 189 χαρακτήρες η πρώτη εκδοχή, 201 η δεύτερη, γιατί μετράνε και τα κενά για τον υπολογισμό της ταχύτητας ανάγνωσης (15 cps). Όμως δεν ξέρω αν η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία απαιτεί αποσιωπητικά και στην αρχή των συνεχόμενων υποτίτλων, οπότε τα αφαιρώ (εξάλλου, τα αποσιωπητικά δεν θα 'πρεπε να μετράνε καθόλου ή άντε σαν ένας χαρακτήρας το πολύ, γιατί δεν τα διαβάζουμε όπως τα γράμματα· η συνήθεια και η επανάληψη εξασκεί το μυαλό ώστε να τα αντιλαμβάνεται πολύ πιο γρήγορα, ακόμη και από την απλούστερη λέξη).
Άρα καταλήγουμε στους 177 χαρακτήρες για την πρώτη και στους 189 για τη δεύτερη.
Να με συμπαθάς για την παρατήρηση, αλλά κάπως έτσι την πάτησα κι εγώ* - με σφάλμα καταμέτρησης - στις απόπειρες που έκανα, και τα μούτζωσα τελικά.

*Ωραία, το κατέβασα στους 160! Άντε λίγο ακόμα. Φτου! το νούμερο χωρίς κενά κοιτάζω πάλι. Άι σιχτίρ! κ.ο.κ. 


Μέχρι τώρα πάντως, πιστεύω πως ο Θέμης είναι στον πιο σωστό δρόμο (παρά τους 190 χαρακτήρες), αφού αποδίδει περιληπτικά τα σαράντα κύματα (τους υπερβολικά πολλούς τρόπους επικοινωνίας που έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας σήμερα, χωρίς ωστόσο να βελτιώνεται η ποιότητά της) που πέρασε το μήνυμα για να καταλήξουμε στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα (το μπάνικο διαμέρισμα), τα οποία κύματα κττμγ είναι το ζητούμενο εδώ, αυτό που ήθελε να περάσει αυτός που το έγραψε. Αν το είχα εγώ, μάλλον θα προσάρμοζα του Θέμη στους πέντε υπότιτλους κι όξω απ' την πόρτα.

Κλασική αμερικανική πρακτική. Ταινίες με υπότιτλους δεν βλέπουν καθόλου, οπότε καρφάκι δεν καίγεται στους σεναριογράφους και τους πολυμίληδες ηθοποιούς σε τι άθλους ωθούν τους έρμους υποτιτλιστές.

Α ναι, κάτι για το στιχούργημα του Θέμη: μήπως θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα στο μέτρο "Κι η εικοστή η φιληνάς" π.χ.; 
Η δέκατη όγδοη μου 'πεσε κομμάτι βαριά· τώρα τελευταία τις προτιμώ λίγο πιο λάιτ. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2011)

daeman said:


> @ΑόρατηΜελάνη:
> E, χμμ... 189 χαρακτήρες η πρώτη εκδοχή, 201 η δεύτερη, γιατί μετράνε και τα κενά για τον υπολογισμό της ταχύτητας ανάγνωσης (15 cps).


Ουπς, δεν το ήξερα. Ευχαριστώ.

Γιατί μετράνε; Αφού δεν τα διαβάζουμε!


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2011)

Και όμως μετράνε επειδή σηματοδοτούν το τέλος της λέξης, μια πληροφορία που ο νους μας χρειάζεται λίγο χρόνο να επεξεργαστεί. Πόσο; Με τη σύμβαση των 15 χαρακτήρων ανά δευτερόλεπτο προκύπτουν 6,66 εκατοστά του δευτερολέπτου κατά προσέγγιση.


----------



## surfmadpig (Jan 24, 2011)

επίσης AoratiMelani, στην πρώτη σου εκδοχή η κοπελιά τα ξανάφτιαξε με τον πρώην ενώ στην ταινία τα ξαναβρήκε με τη φίλη της. 

daeman, νομίζω πως οι ρίμες και τα λοιπά παιχνιδάκια την κάνουν πιο ιντελεκτσουέλ ή, έστω, παιχνιδιάρα, ενώ στην ουσία η πρόταση στην ταινία η ατάκα της φαίνεται να δείχνει πως είναι ολίγον τι κουτσομπόλα και παρλαπίπα, αν όχι ελαφρόμυαλη.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 24, 2011)

Ο επιμελητής και κατά πολλούς τελικός συγγραφέας πολλών γραπτών του Ρέιμοντ Κάρβερ, ο Λας, όταν πήγε ο Κάρβερ και του είπε ότι του είχαν υποδείξει ότι αντί για 25 λέξεις πρέπει να γράφει 15, του είπε: "Και γιατί να γράφεις με 15 αυτό που μπορείς να γράψεις με 5!" 

Έτσι κι εμείς απόψε εδώ. 

1
I texted Bridget, who e-mailed
Constance, who tweeted Bethany...

SMS σε Μπρίτζετ, email
σε Κόνστανς, twitter σε Μπέθανι... 

2
who IM'ed Jenn, who Facebooked Kara...

μήνυμα σε Τζεν, facebook σε Κάρα... 

3
who has an ex-friend
who she caught with her boyfriend...

που έπιασε πρώην φίλο με τον νυν... 

4
who she then dumped,
so now Kara's her friend again...

τον άφησε κι είναι πάλι φίλες με την Κάρα... 

5
who knows of a New York apartment
available in a luxury townhouse.

που ξέρει λουσάτο διαμέρισμα στη Ν. Υόρκη. 


Διατήρησα αγγλικά γιατί όλοι ξέρουν τι είναι πια όλα αυτά. Και όποιος δεν ξέρει δεν νομίζω να έβλεπε τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία. Άλλαξα το σωστό 'στην τάδε' με το 'σε τάδε' για να μειώσω χαρακτήρες και να δείξω την ταχύτητα με την οποία τα λέει: "Πήγα σε Αθήνα, Λάρισα, Τρίκαλα..." για παράδειγμα. Και τέλος αφαίρεσα τα περιττά όπου δεν πρόδιδαν το νόημα.


----------



## meidei (Jan 24, 2011)

Υπότιτλος που να χωράει σε ένα tweet δηλαδή. 
Νομίζω του azimuthios η πρόταση είναι η πιο κατάλληλη για υπότιτλο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2011)

Ούτε που φανταζόμουν ότι αυτό το νήμα μπορούσε να γίνει κανονικό φροντιστήριο — και όχι μόνο υποτιτλισμού. Είστε σαΐνια!


----------

